# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen, Margareta

## Margareta

Ik ben Margareta, 62 jaar, verpleegkundige A en werk nog steeds.
Getrouwd, geen kinderen.
Werk als vrijwilligster in een dierenasiel en vang pleegkatjes op.
Ben in contact met adoptie organisaties voor katten.

Heb in verschillende landen gewerkt, waaronder Afrika en nu Portugal.

Waarom ben ik hier! Kijken wat er allemaal speelt in de gezondheidszorg.

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Margareta,

Welkom op deze site. 
Zo jij hebt al veel van deze wereld gezien. 
Ik wens je veel plezier op deze site, 
Jolanda

----------


## Margareta

Hallo Jolanda,

Dank je wel, dat zal wel lukken denk ik.

----------


## Karin63

Van harte welkom op het forum Margareta! 

Groetjes van nog een verpleegkundige!  :Wink:

----------


## Margareta

Hallo Karin, wat leuk.

----------


## Suske'52

Goedeavond Margareta  :Smile:  Welkom hier op het forum ....ook in de verpleging .... je kan ons nog veel raad geven met onze problemen  :Wink:  wel al een mooi parcour afgelegt hé ...Veel plezier / leesgenot  :Smile:  Suske  :Smile:

----------


## Margareta

Dank je wel Suske.
Of ik raad kan geven!
Dat ligt er aan.

Mijn raad is om niet te bang te zijn over gezondheid.
Eet gezond, slaap genoeg en dan kun je best een pintje drinken
of zelfs matig roken. Roken wordt zo afgekraakt terwijl het zeker
kalmerend werkt. Beter dan een valium.

Denk na en leef niet te hygiënisch, wat ik hiermee bedoel is dat een beetje
bacteriën bouwt je weerstand op.
Gebruik niet te snel anti-biotica en een verkoudheid is niet een griep.
Beide worden veroorzaakt door een virus en pillen helpen niet.
Met een griep voor 3 dagen in bed en genoeg drinken en slapen.
Aspirine helpen tegen koorts. 

En durf te leven....

----------


## Suske'52

Margareta  :Smile:  zie hier de eerste tips zijn binnen  :Wink:  dank je wel  :Big Grin:  ik voelde het zo aan .... ....hier wordt men honderd jaar mee .... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ontspannen leven ....positief in het leven staan  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------

